# Happy Birthday MsMofet!



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 4, 2018)

Wishing you the best of days!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 4, 2018)

Thank you PF.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 4, 2018)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 4, 2018)

Have a wonderful birthday, msmofet! [emoji512] [emoji322] [emoji485]


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 4, 2018)

Happy Birthday, MsM!!


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 4, 2018)

Have a super day!


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 4, 2018)

Happy Birthday to you MsM!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 4, 2018)

Happy anniversary of your womb liberation!


----------



## Josie1945 (Aug 4, 2018)

Happy Birthday Msmoffet


Josie


----------



## msmofet (Aug 4, 2018)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 4, 2018)

One more, one more ...

Hauoli la hanau!! 


[file photo-not me ]


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 4, 2018)

Happy birthday, MsM!  May this be the beginning of a fabulous year for you and your loved ones.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 4, 2018)

I hope you're enjoying wonderful birthday, msm. [emoji512]


----------



## buckytom (Aug 4, 2018)

All the best, mofet. Happy Birthday!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 4, 2018)

buckytom said:


> All the best, mofet. Happy Birthday!



Went to Meadowlands Diner for breakfast. Poached eggs, home fries, rye toast  and TAYLOR ham. LOL


----------



## msmofet (Aug 4, 2018)

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes.


----------

